# Good price



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

For slightly used 92FS is 395.00 a good price, a security company had them for a government base and only qualified with them, then lost the contract and are now on consignment at my local gunstore they have 3 of them now, I want to buy one up before they go. Is this a good deal???? the weapons are pretty much 100% condition with one extra mag, but no original box or manual.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like a decent price. The lowest I found for a new one is $479 at Bud's with 3 mags.

Check gunbroker.com, maybe you can get some more research there.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*hell yeah!*

oh hell yeah! I wish I woulda known - I just paid 529 for mine. 
HOP ON IT HOP ON IT HOP ON IT!!!!!
:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say go for it as this is going to be a shooter and not a collector. You can contact Beretta and they will send you a manual and you can buy extra mags. Good Luck.:smt023


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool thanks for the replies, I bought it, I want to buy the other 3 they have. lol its the Outdoorsman of Santa Fe, NM


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

You will absolutely love the gun. Congratulations and enjoy. Give us a range report as soon as you can.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I would say it's a decent price, mine is a used police gun out of Stockton, CA w/ the original box, still shoots real nice. I paid $405, included tax and transfer here in central PA


----------

